# day 40 no period advice?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I am on day 40 and still not started my period. tested and not PG. had blood test to show not menopausal. Im 44.

Should I worry?

H x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, my AF was always like clockwork but in the last 18 mths I had 3 cycles where i was 42,44 and 48 days. Just sometimes think that it is one of those things? Now it's gone the other way and had a few 25 days.. hormonally all ok ...  Bright Eyes


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi
thanks for your post. day 42 now, last month was 22!. 

We have spoken before . sorry to read about you m/c  

H X


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there and yes we have quite while back. Seems like your AF as erratic as mine! There's no control over nature as learnt last few years. MC one year ago now but feels like yesterday.
Love Bright Eyes xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Yes still havent started..  .. suppose now I am 44...

Dont you live in lancashire?. I live near chorley.

X


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

No Chester... me 44 too. Hope AF settles down soon. We have a FET to finish off but with mine being so erratic too, who knows how we will work it out as I want to do natural one as I am so sick of drugs messing me up. Been putting it off as that really is the "last chance saloon" so to speak for us..
Bright Eyes x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Chester is lovely.

Yes I know what you mean . the drugs messed me up as well.havent been totally well since taking them when I started all this at 40. We do hope that naturally would work. had the phone call y'day to say they have a donor for us. still not sure about that yet.

Finally started at day 45.
when do you have FET?

H X


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Been trying to do FET since last year but the natural BFP and miscarriage delayed things as
body and head messed up. Then family illness and issues at work made it all to stressful. Then just had a bout of bells palsy so delayed again! I hope to do July or August as nothing planned so can do it worry free ... Well that's the plan. DE big decision, I considered but DH totally not on board with it so could not perue.. Hope you make right decision for you  xx
Bright Eyes


----------

